# Hey from Wisconsin



## WImuskie (Jan 8, 2010)

New to the forum. Just got back into bowhunting after a ten year drought. Hi to everyone.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* WImuskie. Have fun here.


----------



## misfitmedic (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome back to bowhunting!!! It took me 4 years to be able to draw a bow after getting blown up in Iraq and it was the longest 4 years of my life...lol


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to AT... Great site to feed the addiction...


----------



## WImuskie (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome, now your going to have another addiction besides bowhunting, checking this site out all the time lol!


----------



## aj1785 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Good luck in the field!


----------



## Bow Avenger (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT hold on to your nuts cause in here you may lose them.. It's a gr8 place to be..:teeth:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

